# Replacement parts for Sieg mini mill power feed



## crazybrit (Jan 26, 2019)

I purchased my Harbor Freight mill used.  It came with this Sieg made power feed (mine is similar to this:  http://www.mini-lathe.com/Mini_mill/Reviews/Power_feed/power_feed.htm)

1) Does anyone know if it's possible to get a replacement plastic enclosure?  Mine is trashed.   Else I'll guess I'll have to make one out of some acrylic.

2) I snapped the grey potentiometer (that controls the speed) clean off.    Pulling one leg out of the circuit and measuring end points it appears to be a 3K,  6mm diameter by approx 20mm length knurled shaft.  Can anyone confirm?


----------



## hman (Jan 26, 2019)

That Sieg power feed looks very like the one that LMS used to sell.  You might want to give them a call to ask what the value of the pot was.  As for the box, you can still get one from LMS for ~$19 ... https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=4309&category=  The location of the controls is slightly different, but I think you can get things to fit.


----------



## crazybrit (Jan 26, 2019)

Thanks for this.  I did look at LMS website but only saw their new style units.    I'll ask them on the potentiometer.


----------

